# uber eats driver picks up a puppy from customer. customer reports it stolen



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Dania Beach woman reunited with pup after she said Uber Eats driver stole dog


A woman says an Uber Eats driver dropped off her food then left with her dog.




www.local10.com


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

That's pretty low to steal someone's puppy. I've heard of it happening a couple of times recently locally. 

"Uber says they are looking into the situation."

I hope that means they have turned over the name of that b*tch driver to the Sheriff's office as well as deactivating her ***** ass!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Stolen dog???
To me, this looks like a lost dog with no tags. The delivery driver might be a good samaritan doing a good deed. I won’t be quick to rush to judgment on this, other than to say that the irresponsible dog owner shouldn’t let their puppies wander off and then pretend to be the victim.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Dania Beach woman reunited with pup after she said Uber Eats driver stole dog
> 
> 
> A woman says an Uber Eats driver dropped off her food then left with her dog.
> ...


Man those people that left those comments
are more ruthless than us LOL...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I was talking to a guy who did a tour or two in vietnam. He told me a story of the time he got a date with a round eyed girl (white girl).
She was a nurse new in country.
They went to a market. There was an old lady selling puppies. She picked out a cute one that would live with her. She gave her $$ and the old lady said, "I be right back."

She came back with the puppy a minute later. Gutted and skinned and all wrapped up. Four lbs of meat ready for the stir fry.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

You can't make this stuff up people!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

From the story...

"Broward Sheriff’s Office is asking if you recognize the delivery driver or have spotted the dog to please contact them."

What, has IQ at the Broward County Sheriff’s dept. dropped sharply since the days of COPS? It's not hard to run down the delivery driver. Just look at the app. Hello!?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> From the story...
> 
> "Broward Sheriff’s Office is asking if you recognize the delivery driver or have spotted the dog to please contact them."
> 
> What, has IQ at the Broward County Sheriff’s dept. dropped sharply since the days of COPS? It's not hard to run down the delivery driver. Just look at the app. Hello!?


Do they still have the plate after the delivery is over?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Well it can't be too hard for the cops to phone Uber and ask for the contact info for the driver who delivered such and such food at such and such date/time at such and such address.

Or is it as hard for the cops to get through to Uber as it is the drivers? Snort.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m sorry, that girl looks nothing like someone who’d steal a dog. She clearly thought it was lost and took care of it.

Ridiculous.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

So now, let's look at this step by step:
1. According to the camera, delivery driver approaches the door with the delivery and some random dog comes up out of nowhere behind her and starts to attack the delivery. Delivery person is probably thinking somewhere along the lines of, "Aw sh.. I don't want this dog to tear up the delivery and make it look like I did something. So I have to stop the dog from tearing up the bag..."
2. Delivery driver picks the dog up and takes a picture as instructed to show that the delivery was successful.
3. Was there any indication at all that this dog belong to the person receiving the delivery? Any signs? Any tags on the dog? Was there anything to let anybody know that this dog was not a random dog but that this dog actually belonged to the house that it was running to? Because even the news report says that the dog must have run to a neighbor's house. How do we know that the dog didn't actually belong to the neighbor? Any markings? Any signs? Did anybody take the time to ask the dog, "so, is this your house? Or where do you belong?" (As though we expected the dog to somehow indicate where the dog actually lives).
4. So for those of you who are against the delivery driver picking up the dog, what would you do? Theoretically, me personally, I would have picked the dog up, took the picture, and then let the dog back down so it could tear the food bag up. That would have made for a happy ending for everybody, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m sorry, that girl looks nothing like someone who’d steal a dog. She clearly thought it was lost and took care of it.
> 
> Ridiculous.


It seemed to me that she picked up that puppy for taking proof of delivery picture and for not to messing up with foods she delivered. Video was too short to say stealing dog.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Dania Beach woman reunited with pup after she said Uber Eats driver stole dog
> 
> 
> A woman says an Uber Eats driver dropped off her food then left with her dog.
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> From the story...
> 
> "Broward Sheriff’s Office is asking if you recognize the delivery driver or have spotted the dog to please contact them."
> 
> What, has IQ at the Broward County Sheriff’s dept. dropped sharply since the days of COPS? It's not hard to run down the delivery driver. Just look at the app. Hello!?


Home of " FLORIDA MAN " !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Let me introduce you to " FLORIDA MAN " !


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Those books were really funny and well written!
Kindle offers them with their unlimited thingy, like $9.99 a month.
Also check out Ed Robinson Breeze series (27 books i think.)
Very well written and entertaining. Also Florida, different from the Florida man though...


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Must've been a lousy tip.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> Must've been a lousy tip.


She thought the puppy was the tip!


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

"If it ain't yours, don't touch it."


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> "If it ain't yours, don't touch it."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn’t apply to living beings. If she thought it was lost she could have taken it to the shelter, for example. Certainly not good to leave an apparently lost/discarded puppy to fend for itself.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Doesn’t apply to living beings. If she thought it was lost she could have taken it to the shelter, for example. Certainly not good to leave an apparently lost/discarded puppy to fend for itself.


She could have rang the bell, it's not like she delivered food to an empty home. She walked onto someone's property and grabbed their dog...like what's next? "I didn't see anyone sitting in the lawn furniture so I loaded it into the van, and the raingutters weren't being used so I took them too."

With her line of thinking she should have ate their food and delivered an empty bag... 🤣


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Doesn’t apply to living beings. If she thought it was lost she could have taken it to the shelter, for example. Certainly not good to leave an apparently lost/discarded puppy to fend for itself.


While I certainly would agree with you, going to the shelter is almost worse than going to jail. Based on the puppy species, I'm pretty sure the owner would have done the same process for looking for the missing dog. That breed of dog is a little expensive. However, if the owner continued to be lazy towards looking for the dog as he or she was in just along the dog to run the neighborhood, if that dog went to the shelter and was never picked up, probably offering put animals to death. I'm sure, somebody would have seen that breed of dog and immediately tried to purchase the dog because of the value of the breed. But, if that dog didn't get picked up, it's straight to the "glue factory" (I wonder if that practice is still in place?)


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I suspect a lot of that "Florida Man" stuff happened when Hunter Biden visited.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Here is another similar story which happened on Mar 8.








Uber Eats Driver Steals Woman's Dog After Delivering Her A Pizza


Why would anyone do such a thing?




www.yourtango.com


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> She could have rang the bell, it's not like she delivered food to an empty home. She walked onto someone's property and grabbed their dog...like what's next? "I didn't see anyone sitting in the lawn furniture so I loaded it into the van, and the raingutters weren't being used so I took them too."
> 
> With her line of thinking she should have ate their food and delivered an empty bag... 🤣


in the video, that puppy followed the driver some second later from outside of condo Complex.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

The woman got her dog back. Uber driver didn’t steal it, she was concerned about it.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Wildgoose said:


> in the video, that puppy followed the driver some second later from outside of condo Complex.


By that reasoning if someone's child did the same thing the driver could have taken them also?

If someone is concerned about a lost puppy they ring the bell and help it get home, not take it from its home.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> By that reasoning if someone's child did the same thing the driver could have taken them also?A
> 
> If someone is concerned about a lost puppy they ring the bell and help it get home, not take it from its home.


A dog is property.
A child is .... not.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> A dog is property.
> A child is .... not.


You're saying it's okay to take children at random because they're not someone's property?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> You're saying it's okay to take children at random because they're not someone's property?


Who in their right mind would TAKE a child?
I can't wait to get them the HELL outta my car/home/boat/vicinity.
I don't like kids till they reach the age of 25.
Now, dogs? I like dogs ... well, most of em. The ones that their owners haven't turned into ass holes.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> By that reasoning if someone's child did the same thing the driver could have taken them also?
> 
> If someone is concerned about a lost puppy they ring the bell and help it get home, not take it from its home.


It is clearly not same.
When you found a missing child, you have to call Police.
When you found a lost dog, you should call animal control the next business day (if you have time) if you decided to take home to give the dog shelter and foods.
It is up to you to knock neighboring doors around and ask if they know where that dog lives. I wouldn't do that when it is late and dark.
You have to decide, leave that puppy on street and let it's run over by some car OR take it home to make sure it is safe.
If I were her, I could wait for the customer reached to door, and would ask if the puppy was theirs. ( may be for some minutes if I had accepted another request.)


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> You're saying it's okay to take children at random because they're not someone's property?


If you ask a child, "hey, is this your house?" Do you think that asking a dog that same question will produce the same answer? 🤔

There really is no other argument. Because I do know people let their children roam around the street freely to get lost and theoretically someone should pick these kids up and take better care of them. However, I think the analogy is a little bit flawed in that although animal owners want to anthropomorphize their animals, the fact is animals don't really communicate, animals don't work, animals don't have rights except a right to live (which somehow also gets negated once they get picked up for the shelter)


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Sorry. I hate animals. I think the whole idea of keeping an animal is just a really bad idea. I feel that animal owners only have animals because they really don't have good relationships with people. They want to have that illusion of somebody loving them no matter how rotten they really are. Something that comes and gives them attention and licks them and makes them feel good emotionally when they really suck as human beings. Sometimes, I often wonder if animal people would treat their animals just like they treat their kids. Would you put them in school so that they could learn something? Would you make sure that they had clothing? Would you make sure that they went to the doctor and got all of their shots so they wouldn't be sick? The only advantage that animals have over people is that they do pretty much everything you tell them to do as long as you stick some food in their faces. You never have to worry about them talking back and slamming the door in your face or asking you for money at the worst possible times in your life. You never have to worry about them going back to the dog house or running under the furniture hatching a plan to bring a gun to school to shoot all of their fellow classmates... Okay maybe I am going a bit too far... But you know what I mean...


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Wildgoose said:


> When you found a missing child, you have to call Police.
> When you found a lost dog, you should call animal control the next business day (if you have time) if you decided to take home to give the dog shelter and foods.


The dog was in it's own yard, that's how the owner caught the situation on door-camera.

So, plucking a dog or child out of it's own yard is suddenly the responsibility of strangers to do so? Sounds similar to plucking RideShare drivers out of their car and stealing the car, except the driver wasn't in their own yard.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

SinCityAngel said:


> ....The only advantage that animals have over people is that they do pretty much everything you tell them to do as long as you stick some food in their faces. You never have to worry about them talking back and slamming the door in your face or asking you for money at the worst possible times in your life. You never have to worry about them going back to the dog house or running under the furniture hatching a plan...


I'm going to guess you've never had a pet...

If a person spends time with them and teaches them things they can be a pretty awesome companion. They have their own personalities, like different things, and actually communicate. If a person spends a lot of time with them when they're young they pretty much become a family member, watch out for the family, and dogs in particular teach the family things like happiness, compassion, selflessness, how to play, how to forgive, kindness, love, and so forth. Many times smart animals will play tricks on people out of a spirit of fun, and it's pretty entertaining. They can be great defenders, loyal, and thoughtful. Some dogs are working dogs, they herd, guard, guide, comfort, etc. Basically there are some animals that can be all the wonderful things we hope humans would be. If you have a pet, dogs in particular, from birth to death, they probably teach us more about who we are than any person is willing to do, we just have to listen and learn.

I often find people who don't like animals don't want to see a reflection of themselves, because animals often tend to pick up on who we are pretty quickly.

But hey, everyone has different values, and people are who they are, so no judgement is being passed on my part. You have a well-said explanation of where you stand on the subject, and I thank you for being honest and direct about it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SinCityAngel said:


> I feel that animal owners only have animals because they really don't have good relationships with people. They want to have that illusion of somebody loving them no matter how rotten they really are. Something that comes and gives them attention and licks them


SOME DAY I will be able to BUY a sex-bot from Amazon that will do the same thing ... and more.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I would so much love to go and adopt a shelter dog, or pick up a stray, like my last one was.
The problem is that I feel like I can't go through the pain of it dying, like my last one.
I'm sorry...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rickos69 said:


> I would so much love to go and adopt a shelter dog, or pick up a stray, like my last one was.
> The problem is that I feel like I can't go through the pain of it dying, like my last one.
> I'm sorry...


I never had a problem with that.
I always wished that IF there was reincarnation, that I would come back as a pet in MY household. What a life. I should have it so good.
Good food, a warm dry place to sleep, lots of rides and walks and Frisbee and fun, and love. The best medical care. 
WTH else would you want?

What's the old saying "Better to have loved and lost, than to never have loved at all."

Sure, they all broke my heart when they died. But, it was worth it -- to both of us.


----------

